# Open or closed enclosure.



## expo tort (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know why everyone likes the idea of a closed enclosure. I keep an average of 60 to 70% humidity with my open enclosure. It is at ground level that might change something. But I don't even mist. I use 60% organic soil and 40% timothy hay. Its not even that wet.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 23, 2012)

Well for most people its much harder to keep it humid with open tops. With an enclosed enclosure the moisture cant really get out so it stays humid for much longer without much work at all.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 23, 2012)

So do you live in a place with high humidity? I feel that'd be impossible to keep humidity levels up without spraying constantly unless you live where humidity comes naturally.


----------



## clare n (Jul 23, 2012)

Lucky you! I have to have a semi closed top. Uk is not humid at all, and inside its even worse especially when you have to keep the heating on... It's not that we like the idea, it's a must in some places.


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2012)

The fact that you are using timothy hay and it is not molding tells me that things are drier in there than you think they are. What are you using to measure humidity? In any open topped enclosure that I have ever used at my place, humidity is alway close to whatever is in the room, even with a great deal of effort and a mostly covered top. If you are able to make it work for you there, that is great.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 23, 2012)

I have used both. And mainly use open top. For all the forest deep dwellers like forstens,impressed,elongated,homes, and erosa I have enclosed in a greenhouse. But the open top ive had no problems with humidity levels as long as I keep the humidifier on when its dry and spray daily multiple times. I do this for my comfort and the torts like it. you wee ones I tend to believe that if you soak enough and keep the substrate moist enough they will burrow and retain a good amount of moisture while burrowed. Kinda like a mini micro climate under the surface of what could be ambient drieness, but theu still get the moisture as long as you keep it moist.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 23, 2012)

expo tort said:


> I don't know why everyone likes the idea of a closed enclosure.



In a nutshell, because it works. For many, it is difficult to control humidity in an open-top enclosure. A lot depends on the species you keep, and your climate as well.





Tom said:


> The fact that you are using timothy hay and it is not molding tells me that things are drier in there than you think they are. What are you using to measure humidity? In any open topped enclosure that I have ever used at my place, humidity is alway close to whatever is in the room, even with a great deal of effort and a mostly covered top. If you are able to make it work for you there, that is great.



Ditto. I too, am curious what you use to measure humidity and the fact you are using hay and not experiencing any molding has me skeptical.

Also, what species do you keep?


----------



## RonHays (Jul 23, 2012)

I have to keep mine closed. Without it I can't keep the humidity levels where they need to be for my redfoots.


----------



## tortle (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes in Arizona it is impossible to keep up the humidity without a closed enclosure.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 23, 2012)

And I live in Mississippi where we have high humidity most of the time. But inside the house that's not the case. Thats why my torts stay outside 9 months out of the year.


----------



## expo tort (Jul 23, 2012)

I live in SoCal more specifically Fullerton. I use a zoo med hygrometer attached to the side of the enclosure toward the middle. I keep a Hermann's. The Timothy hay doesn't mold because it's drier on that side of the enclosure. I know that it's not 60 to 70% humidity on both sides on the right it is 60 to 70% humidity but the other side is probably 50 to 60% humidity. There is a large amount of spaghum moss in the enclosure.


Also new question why does he not like to go on the less humid side with Timothy hay.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 24, 2012)

expo tort said:


> Also new question why does he not like to go on the less humid side with Timothy hay.



Well, the simple answer may be (and please don't interpret this as me being a smart-alek): he either prefers higher humidity or does not like the feel of walking on timothy hay.

I don't know much about Hermann's specifically, but tortoises really do not walk on hay much on nature. I believe that is why many keepers favor some mixture of soil, coconut coir, mulch, etc....just feels more "right" for tortoise feet!


----------

